# 1st time entering competitions (Illinois & Wisconsin)



## sailavie (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been making wine for ~5 years and beer for much longer, but this is the 1st year I've entered my wine into competitions. I was really looking for feedback beyond just my family and friend - and I would strongly recommend anyone looking for feedback and recommendations on how to improve their wine making skills to enter their wine into a competition. The wines I entered are - 
2011 - Pinot Gris - won a bronze metal in Wisconsin
2011 - Marquette - won double gold (best of show) Illinois

I was very surprised with the Marquette winning best of show - I planned on entering it this year for general feedback and entering it again next year after it's had some time to age.

Dan


----------



## robie (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrat! Great to know others approve of your wine making skills.

I have a couple of Chardonnays I want to enter into a few contests. I am curious if others also like it.


----------



## weaverschmitz (Nov 3, 2013)

*I agree about entering competitions.*

I like how the Wisconsin state fair mails you the judges notes. I still refer to them to tweak my recipes.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 4, 2013)

Congrats! I did not even know that the Wisconsin State Fair had a winemaking competition. Next year I will have to look farther afield than the creampuffs!


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 4, 2013)

Congratulations on your Double Gold, best of show.  I enter all the competitions I find about 7 a year and just entered the AWS national in Ohio for this week. I keep a binder with my judges notes. Again Congratulations


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 4, 2013)

Apologies if I am hijacking this thread but is there a legit way to send bottles of wine within and across state lines? How do wine competitions legally receive bottles?


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 4, 2013)

The AWS judges usually tells you how to mail your wine for any competitions. It is usually through UPS by a local winery. I always contact the AWS judge in charge of a competition and he tells me how to mail my wine. You know the old saying " Hear Nothing, See Nothing, Say Nothing"


----------



## jswordy (Nov 10, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> Apologies if I am hijacking this thread but is there a legit way to send bottles of wine within and across state lines? How do wine competitions legally receive bottles?


 
If you wish to be legal, send your wine by UPS or FedEx. You can declare it as wine, but I declare mine as "marinade." This is not a lie. It can be used as a marinade.

By declaring as marinade, you save the person on the receiving end the need to be present to sign for the parcel, as they would have to be if it were declared as wine.

I used to think mailing wine was OK, but I have since been informed by the local postal authorities that it is technically a felony. I have mailed well-packaged bottles before, but if it breaks, I am going to get a visit from Johnny Law. UPS is my shipper of choice these days. 

Oh yes, don't expect to pay less than $14-$15 to ship a bottle. If you are sending to someone you like, send them two. Shipping is about the same.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 10, 2013)

I always ship by UPS in an unmarked box. I purchase and print the shipping label at home and just drop it off at the local UPS store. Never had any questions asked. They scan it and take it. IF asked, I would tell them it was wine if going to a wine competition. For shipping to other people I say it is samples, vinegar or marinade.


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 11, 2013)

It is not legal to ship UPS or FedEx between individuals in the U.S. If you have wine shipped into Pa it must be shipped to a State Owned Wine store and then you must pay the 18% alcohol tax 6% sales Tax and in some areas an additional 2% sales tax, and $4.50 receiving fee per bottle and you can only receive wine that the State does not sell. All alcohol except beer is highly controlled and only sold by the State of Pennsylvania. Shipping wine into the following states is illegal,( Utah, Kentucky, Maryland, Massachusetts, Mississippi, Montana, Alabama, Arkansas, North Dakota, South Dakota, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania and Delaware.) Read more: http://www.ehow.com/list_7177291_regulations-shipping-wine-out-state.html#ixzz2kL6SugEY . There is a bill in the State Senate to allow wine to be shipped into Pa, but as Pa residents know our legislature is slow and very inefficient. Until that time you ship marinade or syrup.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 11, 2013)

That link must be out of date. We can have wine shipped direct to us in ND if the retailer has applied for the state tax license. Many do ship to me.


----------



## wineon4 (Nov 11, 2013)

ND, same as in Pa if you have a license to ship it. The law for all states in the U.S. I think is for shipping between individuals. In Pa you can have it shipped to a licensed shipper. I think it is to prevent a minor from getting wine.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 11, 2013)

Back to the origional post. Great job Dan.


----------



## jswordy (Nov 11, 2013)

Laws vary by state as to what is legal, etc. 

I'll keep doing what I'm doing. Here's the rules: http://www.ups.com/wine

I declare it as marinade and avoid the hassle.

The US Post Office is another matter. It is illegal to ship alcohol through the mail. Period.

I think somebody here said it best: Pack well, don't ask and don't tell.


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Nov 11, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats! I did not even know that the Wisconsin State Fair had a winemaking competition. Next year I will have to look farther afield than the creampuffs![/QUOTE
> 
> They actually hold it sometime around the beginning of May. It is not during the State fair in August.


----------



## sour_grapes (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------

